# 625 Problem/Question?



## frazie17 (Feb 7, 2006)

When I am using remote #2...it doesn't work that well. I have to hold it high in the air to work. The box is just around the corner in the living room. ANy suggestions?
Also...when using remote #2 to FF/REW/Play etc...a screen/window (summary of the show) will pop up..so then I have to hit OK...to continue FF/REW...why does this screen keep popping up??? I hope this makes sense...


----------



## RoyW (Nov 19, 2003)

frazie17 said:


> When I am using remote #2...it doesn't work that well. I have to hold it high in the air to work. The box is just around the corner in the living room. ANy suggestions?
> Also...when using remote #2 to FF/REW/Play etc...a screen/window (summary of the show) will pop up..so then I have to hit OK...to continue FF/REW...why does this screen keep popping up??? I hope this makes sense...


In my case since the receiver was on the lower shelf of an enclosure and the antenna wasn't really exposed I attached it to a length of RG59 and placed it on top of the TV. That definitely improved the UHF remotes response however I still have to hold it up in the air.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes Try placeing the ant. in a diffrent posistion.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

ALSO Make sure that the instaler didnt put the antenuator that is to go onto the TV2 output on the uhf anttena. My instaler did that and I had a crappy TV2 video and the remote was iffy. After I took the antenuator off of the Anttena input and put it on the TV2 output everything was fine...


----------



## gbshuler (Oct 3, 2006)

kf4omc said:


> ALSO Make sure that the instaler didnt put the antenuator that is to go onto the TV2 output on the uhf anttena. My instaler did that and I had a crappy TV2 video and the remote was iffy. After I took the antenuator off of the Anttena input and put it on the TV2 output everything was fine...


What's it look like? Is the device at the dish or the receiver? The UHF Antenna is Coax connect, the TV2 output is RCA triplet or Coax?


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

It looks like a small barllel that goes on the coax conector. You put it on the conector and then attach the cable to it. It is needed on the TV2 Coax out on the 625 if being directly connected to a TV. It is not needed if the TV2 output is feeding the Disturbtion network in your home because spliters in line will attenuate the sigial enough to not overdrive the TV.


----------



## techgirl7 (Oct 26, 2006)

The best thing to do for UHF interference is to get the antenna away from the receiver. I'd recommend using rg-6 coax w/ an f-connector to hook it up, then mount it no more than a few feet from the receiver. in extreme cases, techs will actually backfeed the antenna signal all the way through the house to the actual tv-2 location which usually does more harm in the long run. also, attenuators can work, but you want a lower decibel one than the one that's on the 21-69 output. what they do is make the receiver less sensitive to outside 'noise' or the actual uhf interference. when it comes right down to it, SOMETHING is causing the receiver to "listen to" something besides the remote.


----------

